# Anybody plow with a Jeep Wrangler?



## Dodge318 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello all. I posted a couple of days ago about putting a plow on my Dodge Ram. Today I found out a family member is selling a cherry 2000 Jeep wrangler with about 70K at a very fair price. It's a 4x4 and with the 4.0L I6. What do you think? My Ram has 200K on it so I'm not to sure how long it would hold up plowing. I'm currently doing everything with my ATV and snowthrowers. I've currently unable to add more accts with my current setup because it takes to long but have one HOA (30 small driveways 2 cars wide by about 20') that want me plow them. That would bring my total to about 70 small driveways. Would the Jeep be able to handle that? I would probably go with a snoway poly with down pressure and a back drag blade. I would also consider putting a used plow on the Ram as a backup incase the Jeep broke down. Everything I do is in Minneapolis and is pretty tight. I would think a Wrangler would be ideal, but will defer judgement to the wise members of this board. Also I am a mechanic by trade so repairs really are not a huge problem for me if that makes any difference.

Thanks


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

I love jeeps for plowing. Started with my first one, a 1946, over 35 years ago. 

I am also a big fan of belt driven hydraulics, I do not like electric lifts.

I like Western but older Myers are OK too.

For the size job and quantity you are considering, jeeps are fine.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

That's a great driveway rig. Lots of people use them very successfully.


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

We have a 1998 jeep wrangler sport 4.0 and love it, we took and put airbags in the front, a 2" lift, and take the back seat out and through 8 sand bags in the back. It has a 7' western standard with pro wings on it and it is unstoppable.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been using jeeps as part of the fleet forever, need more of them.


----------



## larry newman (Oct 13, 2007)

'89 Wrangler, '93 Wrangler, now a '06 softop Wrangler.
Get a Sno-way w/. DP Forget the back box - tried it---too much weight, even w/. 4 Timbrens. and much reduced turn-around capability.


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

Wrangler grips like a cat, stick with automatic only the standard burns through clutches. Meyer DP has bent twice, replaced once under warranty working on second claim now.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

jkrak;695280 said:


> Wrangler grips like a cat, stick with automatic only the standard burns through clutches. Meyer DP has bent twice, replaced once under warranty working on second claim now.


You burn through clutches if you dont know how to drive one. Ive used manual jeeps for PLOWING for 22 years and average 75K per clutch. (thats because I replace the clutch every 75K)


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

Man these threads are filled with so many experts on so many different topics, such talent!. I have driven and owned many manual vehicles. Is it possible that this specific vehicle may have some documented issues with a manual transmission??? And if it is just possible, wouldn't it be nice to know??? Just in case you are an expert on 08 Wranglers plowmeiser, my apologies.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

jkrak;704526 said:


> Man these threads are filled with so many experts on so many different topics, such talent!. I have driven and owned many manual vehicles. Is it possible that this specific vehicle may have some documented issues with a manual transmission??? And if it is just possible, wouldn't it be nice to know??? Just in case you are an expert on 08 Wranglers plowmeiser, my apologies.


Now, now jkrak don't get so testy! Plowmeister was giving his opinion based on his knowledge of his '00 Wrangler---oh look, just like the OP was asking about!!! the meister was comparing apples to apples.

Fran


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I should put one on my 88


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, and different types of plowing will do differnt things to a clutch, i.e. lots of back and forth vs lots of long runs. I drive a stick in my daily driver car, but wouldn't have a left leg by the end of a night in a truck with the amount of short runs and direction changes.


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

Im having overheating issues on my new 08 Wrangler, every once in awhile I get a good whiff of coolant.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

jkrak;717145 said:


> Im having overheating issues on my new 08 Wrangler, every once in awhile I get a good whiff of coolant.


A litle more info would be helpfull.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

'06 here. It has been a pretty good vehical so far. Have had issues with **** though.
C.


----------

